# help case for asus m2n e sli



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey everyone i recently (today) bagged an asus m2n-e sli deluxe motherboard for ray:$40ray:. and i was wondering if any one can help in picking out a case?

thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What kind? cheap , expensive?


----------



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

cheap but it will need to be quite big as the motherboard is quite big.

im willing to spend about $60 or £30.


thanks this is a cheap build so not much funds for cases.

thanks emosun


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154041

50$ and is full tower


----------



## rwh531 (Jul 18, 2008)

Should get that new Case from Nvidia the one with holds like 16 fans

Your going to need it with any of asus m2n m3n series boards because they are poorly designed and like to overheat a lot

Running the M2n-Sli (original) in my system with 5x 80mm case fans 2 drive bay fans and my system still wants to overheat 
(even if i remove side panel)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

its been 2 months he's probably bought somthing by now


----------



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

i brought a thermal take tsunami case . bagged it for $60 brand new.

thanks guys


----------

